# Good place to buy "easy" plants for cheap?



## kelikani (Nov 19, 2012)

I want to add more plants to my 10 gal but anywhere I look I just can't find a good deal. I'm not exactly a green thumb so I thought I'd stick to the easy plants such as anubias, java fern, some kind of moss, that kind of thing. Does anyone know a good place to buy plants like that in a bundle for cheap? Thanks.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Ebay.


----------



## kelikani (Nov 19, 2012)

alwaysaBettaLover said:


> Ebay.


Already looked there. They're selling java fern for like $5 each and there arent any bundles. No thank you!


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

Do you live near a petco or petsmart? I know that most of their stores or at least the ones around where I live have separate tanks just for plants. LFS are always an option as well for plants. 

If none of these stores are near you, you can try ordering online at: 
-ebay or amazon (though I haven't heard much about this) 
-liveaquaria . com 
-aquaticjungles . com 
-aquabids 
-checking in the Betta Classified section some people may be selling plants 

Only thing is that if you buy any plants online there will be shipping costs so it's best to buy more at one time


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Aquabid has a whole bunch of packages  One user is selling 12 java fern bunches for 24 dollars, free shipping.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

also check the tropical fish keeping website for their classified too. Im also on a plant forum which has a lot of plant give aways... can link it though XD but if you google "planted tank" you should be able to find it


----------



## emilyghetto (Feb 14, 2013)

www.bobstropicalplants.com


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.tricker.com/cgi-bin/store.cgi


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.aquariumplants.com/


----------



## kelikani (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you all for your help! I found a really good deal for a package.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay, now you've got to give up the goods. Where did you find your deal?  

I'm in the same boat as you, new to plants but interested in starting out...and don't want to spend a fortune in case I kill them in the beginning.


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

If you're from the bay try aquaforest in sf. Where are you from in cali btw


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I did buy my plants a little at a time through the "chain stores" close to me. A starter assortment bulk group in one shot would be the easy and economical way to go.


----------



## kelikani (Nov 19, 2012)

Blue Fish-
http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/specials/51-10-plant-low-light-starter-package.html

gorillakev- I live in the bay area. Fremont to be specific. 

isochronism- I checked out my local Petco and Petsmart bit they don't sell plants in bulk for a discount. Doesn't matter since I found a deal anyway. ^^


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

There was a guy in Palo alto selling a good package of plants if you still want more plants. Check craigslist also there's a lot of people selling plants as a package


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

kelikani said:


> Blue Fish-
> http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/specials/51-10-plant-low-light-starter-package.html
> 
> gorillakev- I live in the bay area. Fremont to be specific.
> ...


Awesome, thanks so much!!


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Sadly Meijers is only in a few states. They just had aquarium plants 10% off. Their most expensive one is $5.49 I can't remember what it was. (the store is like walmart but better) I got wisteria for $3.49 I was stoked ;D


----------

